# 10th GTP bodies



## DrtRcrM87 (Sep 8, 2002)

Hello All! It appears lately that 1/10th pancars are getting some attention.(finally) A friend of mine runs a road course here in N.Y.
Pro-Speed R/C Raceway.If enough interest is generated Pro-Speed will run a GTP/Pro-10 class.Can some of you fellas post some links or contacts
to purchase some bodies for the wide 235mm pancars??Looks as if bodies are getting hard to find,less' I'm blind or not looking hard enough.Thanks ahead for any help.


Dan


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Here is what one of my buddies, Mark Anton says about that:




> Quick summary of bodies.
> 
> You don’t need a complete list – much like 95% of all the sedan bodies ever produced (do you ever see a competitive sedan racer run something other than a Stratus, Mazda 6 or Alfa?), 95% of all the pan car bodies ever produced over the years run like sh$t. These are the main ones that we run.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrtRcrM87 (Sep 8, 2002)

US Pancar Champs,Thanks for the reply,This is about all I've found myself.I know awhile ago HotBodies had a few more bods',but I guess not so popular.Thanks for your help.I appreciate it.Best of luck to all running Pro-10's!!


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

right now we working on getting more bodys for the cars


----------

